# how fast will the puppy hair grow? we didn't do it well.



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

In my experience puppy hair only grows fast when you DON'T want it to (after a particularly spectacular groom), and grows more slowly when you want to speed up the process! :lol: But regardless - it IS hair and it WILL grow!! Don't let this stop you from continuing to groom him, though - the more practice you get, the better you'll be and you'll be experiencing a great bonding time with your pup!!

Barb


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Well my pup is currently a wooly mammoth and DYING in this heat so we can't wait until his first real groom! I'm not brave enough to do it myself!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have wrecked Lucy's hair many times but she doesn't seem to mind!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I've had my share of oppses as I learned to groom our own puppies/dogs. It probably won't grow back as fast as you would like, but it will grow back. That's the wonderful thing about poodles; the hair is always growing. Hopefully, you will look back on it someday and laugh about what happen._


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure your pup loves his short, cool, easy-groom cut! I reckon Poppy grows hair at the rate of about half - three quarters of an inch a month, although there are times when it seems much more!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

West coast spoo- If you take your puppy to the vets for vaccines, where diseases are rampant, I don't think you have a problem taking him to a groomer. Almost all dogs that are taken to groomers are well cared for and loved, ie: They are vaccinated.

My puppy was also a wooly mammoth. We called the groomer and explained she had only had two vaccines, but really needed a haircut. She had us come first thing in the morning when she had two dogs she knew well coming in (she knew they were healthy). She did our puppy first and kept her well away from the other dogs. She wiped the table with disinfectant before she placed her on it. She was done within 2 hours. It worked out well and our puppy was SO appreciative (and so were we).  

You should try to get him into a groomer. Not a place like a petshop, but a stand alone grooming shop where they have regular clients. 

We did that scenario until she was fully vaccinated. Now I don't worry about it.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Yes Outwest that's what we are planning - the place I want to take him to for grooming is just a tiny place owned by the one groomer there (she has a separate room in the back of a specialty dog store). I'll ask her about having him be the 1st one and picking him up right when she's done. She owns a BEAUTIFUL black standard who is an AKC Champion (now retired) that she was grooming when I went in to check her out and she was putting him in a perfect Miami so I'm excited to let her loose on Huxley's out of control mop! lol He's 11 weeks on Wednesday so I just need to hold out a little longer! haha The poor thing is SO hot even in the air conditioned house! He only wants to lay on the marble (the wood floor isn't quite as cool!)


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

> In my experience puppy hair only grows fast when you DON'T want it to (after a particularly spectacular groom), and grows more slowly when you want to speed up the process!


SO TRUE!! I am growing out my 1 year old Toy's hair for a miami, and I trimmed it really short 2 months ago not knowing about the miami, and I swear it hasn't grown a millimetre! And then, of course, if I do a really nice trim it grows back really fast. xD


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Zoey11, you're using clippers right? Get a bigger guard for the blades so next time the hair will not be so short. Be very careful with scissors and if you use them put your fingers between the blade and your dog's skin so as not to cut him. That would hurt way more then a nick from the blade. A guard also helps so you don't cut so close to nick your dog. Then when you are more experience you can cut closer. Know what I mean?


----------

